# HONDA 5 HP OHV Timing Setting



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay I have a Honda 5HP that the camshaft pulley broke, I acquired another one. I just need to know how to set the timing on this thing. Any help would be appreciated. I have only the valve cover off to replace this easily to replace part but I know you should have to set timing some how or another.

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the model number of your engine???


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Gc150


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out this thread, should have the info your looking for.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=159280&highlight=honda+timing


----------

